# Jonsered saw



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

I repaired a saw for a friend (or I thought I did). He told me he tried the saw, and did one cut and choked off. Here is the history of the saw that I know. it is a Jonsered 49sp. it had no spark so I cleaned the points. Still no spark. I replaced the coil. No spark. I replaced the points with an electronic module. I thought that was the problem, It started first pull. Im wondering if it might be a carb adjustment. I will be getting the saw back on Monday. Anyone have any ideas. I was told that you cant put electronic ignitions on these saws, it will smoke the coils. Anyone!!!!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It won't smoke the coil, but some of the electronic ignitions change the timing slightly and without replacing the flywheel to adjust for this, they may not run good or be hard to start, run hot, etc...

It could need a carburetor adjustment or the carburetor may need service, it sounds like it may be running a little lean. You may also want to look at the fuel lines and fuel pickup filter.


----------

